# Why can't I keep my answers short?



## INFPwn (May 14, 2010)

Hi. I'm "trying" out Socionics now, although I'm very skeptical of it (it seems to be very rigid compared to MBTI, which I already find quite rigid.) Still, I'm curious what the closest fit would be. 

I've tried to fill out a Socionics questionnaire, but I keep making my answers too long. So I've only responded to the first ten questions. Maybe I'll do more later. I'm curious if any of the following says anything about me.

Ask me whatever you want.

*Personal concepts*
*1. What is beauty? What is love?*
Beauty is completely subjective, I think. But to be able to talk about beauty, people often refer to objective, yet arbitrary criteria.

For example, art always gets criticized within a bigger context. A nebulous set of people comes up with rules that determine whether or not art is in “good taste” – it’s like constructing a language. Everything that doesn’t conform to these criteria is either grammatically poor, gibberish, or a new language altogether. Often, art movements are reactions to previous art movements, with new criteria and rules.

Likewise, your grandma has her own criteria to judge “beauty”, although she may not be consciously aware of them. But whereas your typical art major would vomit at the sight of a Thomas Kinkade painting, she might find it the most beautiful thing she’s ever seen. In much the same way, I find there is something refreshingly pure about a 13-year old kid who thinks James Bond movies are the pinnacle of filmmaking.

You might say that Beethoven’s music is objectively better than Bieber’s. But as incredible as it sounds, some people have no use for the Ludwig. Beethoven operated within the language of Classical Music, showing complete mastery of the rule of that particular compositional language and innovating it at the same time. But there probably are people out there who think traditional western harmony is trite bullshit anyways, and who prefer to rock out to Japanese industrial noise. 

So, _what is love_? It’s a word humanity is obsessed with. It’s perpetual fodder for song lyrics. The “power of love” is the solution to all Doctor Who episodes and science fiction / fantasy fiction in general. Does its overuse dilute the true meaning of the term? Maybe.
But I don’t really care. Love is love. There are many different types of love, sure, but there’s no need to label them. The important thing is that we revisit that theme of being good to one another, because that’s something that people tend to forget about.

*2. What are your most important values?*
I honestly don’t have a clue. Your values really don’t properly reveal themselves until you’re faced with a dilemma. I have a fairly pleasant life, so I’ve managed to avoid those situations.
Golden rule perhaps? “Treat others the way you want to be treated?” Although everyone is different, so we all want to be treated differently. That doesn’t help, hehe.
I do think I value kindness and “doing the right thing” over competence and logic, although both are important. To give a stupid example: in _Breaking Bad_, I always rooted for Jesse Pinkman, despite the fact that he made some incredibly dumb and even destructive decisions. Because his actions were driven by a shred of moral decency that more competent characters like Walter White and Gus Fring lacked: a concern for the well-being of children. 

*3. Do you have any sort of spiritual/religious beliefs, and why do you hold (or don't) those beliefs in the first place?*
I am an agnostic atheist. I believe there’s no way of knowing whether there is a “God” or not, but I assume that there isn’t. Even if there were a Supreme Being, we would probably be too dumb to grasp it. It would be like trying to explain the Laws of Thermodynamics to a dog. It would be arrogant to think that the human brain doesn’t have limitations – there must be things that we can never hope to understand. 

*4. Opinion on war and militaries? What is power to you?*
I’d like to say: “war is dumb and must be stopped,” but I realize that it’s a bit more complicated than that. Unfortunately, it seems like warfare is an inevitable byproduct of being human. A lot of innovation was only possible because of warfare.
But as much as I like my internet connection and wouldn’t want to miss it in the world, I do wonder if it wouldn’t have been better if humans could’ve just hung out in the woods for eternity, picking berries and fashioning loincloths to wear, and telling stories to each other. Although without warfare or aggression, those stories would probably be pretty boring.

What is power? Uh. The ability to control and shape ones environment to ones will? The ideal version of power would be being a God of your own universe. 

*Interests*
*5. What have you had long conversations about? What are your interests? Why?*
I mostly like to talk about movies, music and other pop culture. I also like to engage in absurd hypothetical scenarios with my friends.
Some of my interests include storytelling, classical music and rock (with a preference for prog…), history… I also seem to have a slight fascination for things like genealogy, etymology… stuff that explores the _origin_ of human cultural stuff. (Boy, I’m really expressing myself well here.) I like to know where things come from. Like Santa Claus, who is a mixture between a bastardization of a Byzantine Saint and a Germanic god.
I like to imagine how things were 2000 years ago. I guess it’s escapism.

*6. Interested in health/medicine as a conversation topic? Are you focused on your body? *
Well, I’ve done med school for six years. But I’m a bit soured on medicine. I get really uncomfortable when a friend or family member asks me something medical-related. It’s gotten to the point where I can’t even enjoy Scrubs anymore, despite the fact that it’s pretty awesome and also the most realistic medical show by far.


*7. What do you think of daily chores?*
Fuck ‘em.
Nah, just kidding. I still live at home, BTW, and I do contribute. But I admit that I’m a bit of a manchild and that I need to learn how to be independent. 

*8. Books or films you liked? Recently read/watched or otherwise. Examples welcome.*
My favorite movie is Brazil, by Terry Gilliam. The protagonist is an ineffectual dreamer, and I can relate very well to him – almost painfully so.
The movie itself is a more surrealistic and wacky version of 1984. Instead of the oppressive, drab atmosphere of 1984, the world of Brazil feels more like a cardboard set from a 1930s movie, complete with old time movie music, trench coats and hats. Every house is filled to the brim with useless ducts that explode at random, while the government claims that the explosions are caused by terrorist attacks.
So it’s no secret that Gilliam really hates bureaucracy. But his satire, while over-the-top and fairly obvious, is brought in such a fun and deranged way that I don’t feel preached to. And that ending. Boy, is it haunting.

*9. What has made you cry? What has made you smile? Why?*
I cry quite easily, although when I’m in a real shit mood, I’ll usually try to cry and fail.
As a kid, I used to cry whenever my parents fought, because I abhorred conflict.
Nowadays I usually just cry at movies. I remember bawling my eyes out at the ending of “The Truman Show” when I was 11. Truman banging on the walls of the tv studio, oh man.
Shawshank Redemption, Pan’s Labyrinth, Black Swan, and the ending of Breaking Bad also did the trick. I actually like it when that happens, very cathartic, and also a sign that the movie is dramatically engaging. Fortunately, it only seems to happen when I’m watching a movie alone.

What has made me smile? Eh. Lots of things. I used to laugh at everything. I had a friend who was the class clown, and I used to laugh every time he opened his mouth because I knew something funny was coming. It became quite annoying.
Nowadays I mostly smile when one of my dogs does something silly, and when I get a weird little thought in my head that makes me giggle like an idiot. 

*10. Where do you feel: at one with the environment/a sense of belonging?*
The school where I spent the first four years of secondary school. No kidding.
It was a magical place of whimsy. Starting with the building: it was very Hogwarts-like, a sort of quaint building with a tower, and inside there were copies of famous Greek statues, and a mural of “The School of Athens”. Pretty awesome.
There were also plenty of crazy / eccentric teachers, and the friends I made there are the only school friends I’ve stayed in touch with until now. They also fall in the very broad category of “nerds” (at my primary school there were too many aggressive, “macho” type boys to deal with) and they have a similar sense of humor.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Some Fi ego type. You also seem Se so SEE, less likely ESI, possibly ILI but I don't really see the Ni. I would look into beta NF if those don't work. EIE for some reason comes to mind with LSI as less likely contender but you don't seem Ti-Fe honestly. Te and Fi stand out as pretty sore thumbs throughout. 

Also, it's good you don't keep your answers short. The longer the better actually.


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

No point in this long ass thread.

If your an INFP in MBTI, than your INFj (EII) in socionics.

MBTI INFP: Fi-Ne
Socionics INFj(EII): Fi-Ne

Notice the EXACT same function stack, magic huh?


----------

